# Heard of the Badger 5 3in Inlet pipe kit?



## 2T2T5 (Dec 19, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has come across this 3 inch turbo inlet kit. Here is a post of it on another forum -

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2114091

Only thing is that it is only for right hand drive cars... Seems like a popular mod for the UK guys. I'm not sure if it would be worth investigating or not if can be fitted to a left hand drive (steering shaft?). The guy who makes them doesn't have it posted on his site but it's posted on a few post a few months old so I would assume he still makes it. I'm running the stock k04 in my 01 225, going to be running 17-18 psi. Should I just ditch the idea and get an APR inlet? I can't find a comparison to show an improvement to a APR or Forge inlet.

Thanks


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've heard they are pretty bad ass. Didn't know they were only for RHD though.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Didn't know they were only for RHD though.


this


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Anybody correct me if i'm wrong but I remember seeing something like this in one of madmax's posts or threads.


EDIT: Quick google search led to this...
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/badger...tip-for1-8t-audi-s3-tt-seat-leon-cupra-r.html

Looks like these guys are still making them, latest post was just yesterday, and some of those forum members have been asking about LHD fitment. The one dude said that the brake master cylinder is the culprit for it not fitting "nicely".


----------



## 2T2T5 (Dec 19, 2011)

Cool thanks, I'll keep an eye on this thread. I thought I looked thoroughly enough but came to bite me in the ass. That's what I get for looking on my phone (dead PS on my laptop). If there is a solid method to a LHD fitment I'll pick it up and I'll post the install

Much appreciated.


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

I have it.
It fits but its tight and you need to cut down the silicone.


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

blkjettavr6 said:


> I have it.
> It fits but its tight and you need to cut down the silicone.


Same here.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Considering my forge tip makes contact with my brake line comin into the master, I would like to see one of these installed on a LHD. (pics please).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I think there's a line drawn between wide-band and the more prevalent narrow-band vehicles. I couldn't fit the Badger5 TIP in my '04. But 42DD has them in each of their narrow-band shop cars. So they're a strong option for the majority of lhd TT225s out there.


----------



## blkjettavr6 (Nov 7, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I think there's a line drawn between wide-band and the more prevalent narrow-band vehicles. I couldn't fit the Badger5 TIP in my '04. But 42DD has them in each of their narrow-band shop cars. So they're a strong option for the majority of lhd TT225s out there.


Mine is 03 factory wide band. 
Fits fine with OEM manifold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

Will be able to tell you fitment issues on a lhd 2001 225 in a few weeks.

as for another solution there's the SFS 3" inlet available as well : http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=43504&xSec=9953

I prefer the Badger5 one by a lot and I don't really mind making it fit (plus I'll probably be able to use the 3" inlet available for my eliminator thus eliminating the billet adapter) but it may be easier to fit this one on a lhd and it is cheaper.


----------



## 2T2T5 (Dec 19, 2011)

How did you guys go about buying one? Did you buy it from Awesome or directly from Badger? I was wondering if it was going to cost a crazy amount to have it shipped from the UK? I havent dealt with international shipping before. I know having to pay against the british pound makes it a bit more than a APR TIP. Do you think it was worth the premium and install over a APR TIP? I'm probably going to keep my car under 19 psi.

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

2T2T5 said:


> How did you guys go about buying one? Did you buy it from Awesome or directly from Badger? I was wondering if it was going to cost a crazy amount to have it shipped from the UK? I havent dealt with international shipping before. I know having to pay against the british pound makes it a bit more than a APR TIP. Do you think it was worth the premium and install over a APR TIP? I'm probably going to keep my car under 19 psi.
> 
> Thanks for the responses


I bought directly from Bill but I'll be one of the test fitting guinea pig, like most of the people that are using it on this side of the pond.

You could buy the other one for your application, but if you plan on running only 19 psi (so i assume a stage 1 tune) I guess that a regular TIP would be more than enough (I'll have a black Samco one for sale in a few if you would be interested)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

2T2T5 said:


> How did you guys go about buying one? Did you buy it from Awesome or directly from Badger? I was wondering if it was going to cost a crazy amount to have it shipped from the UK? I havent dealt with international shipping before. I know having to pay against the british pound makes it a bit more than a APR TIP. Do you think it was worth the premium and install over a APR TIP? I'm probably going to keep my car under 19 psi.
> 
> Thanks for the responses


Regardless how much boost your running, more flow from the Badger5 would/should be noticeable.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Regardless how much boost your running, more flow from the Badger5 would/should be noticeable.


Agree but I doubt it's worth the price if he really wants to keep the turbo at 19 psi (considering that the added flow would be barely noticeable since the turbo is not pushed within limits)


----------



## 2T2T5 (Dec 19, 2011)

Kind of a crazy idea. If the K04-20 has a 2.5in inlet (if I found the correct measurement). I could make my own 3in TIP by using two 90 silicone bends, 3in aluminum tubing, and a 2.5 to 3in adapter. The big issue is fabin up all the connections. Plus it could easily look getto. I priced out what would need and it would probably be under $110 and a ton of work.

Depending on if I decided to rebuild the motor I would probably run the K04 higher pressures but then I would probably do a hybrid or throw on a GT2371 or something so its more efficient. But that's down the road if I decide to keep the car for awhile.

Thanks again guys


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

It's probably easier for me to just sell you the one I couldn't fit to my car. If black's ok, drop me an email. NOT a PM please!

dh

[email protected]


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It's probably easier for me to just sell you the one I couldn't fit to my car. If black's ok, drop me an email. NOT a PM please!
> 
> dh
> 
> [email protected]


Why weren't you able to make it fit Doug? (Asking cuz I'm eliminator ...)


----------

